

Extreme Diets Can Quickly Alter Gut Bacteria - molbioguy
http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2013/12/extreme-diets-can-quickly-alter-gut-bacteria?rss=1

======
molbioguy
Not sure if good or bad, but something for potential soylent consumers to
consider.

